# rubbing compound? is it the answer?



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

well my gti is finally getting some love from me. prior to me even bringin it back to life a year ago it sat in the cali sunshine for id say a good 4 years. needless to say it doesnt look to pretty, even right after i wash it. ive tried to use the clay bar stuff to clean the body a lil, but i havent been satisfied. is rubbing compound the answer?


----------



## Grand Admiral Thrawn (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: rubbing compound? is it the answer? (2manvr6)*

I had similar issue with my bug. After washing, the color was still hazy and greyish. Now that I had time, I first used a heavy polish to get rid of some oxidation and contaminants. Now with a slightly smoother surface, I clayed the car so make it even smoother. Next, glaze and wax. Done. 
Since you already clayed your car, I would try a medium polish and see if you like the results. Then follow with a glaze and then a wax. Good luck...


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: rubbing compound? is it the answer? (2manvr6)*

I wouldn't jump right to compound without trying a glaze first. I would recommend 3M emperial hand glaze.
Compound is far too harsh and should only be used for very limited crcumstances.


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: rubbing compound? is it the answer? (Ravin' VR6)*

i better clay the car again, it was a while ago. ill start there and i'll see what happens, thanks for your help. i knew that rubbing compound seemed a lil harsh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

